# Alchemist Cannery Closed to Public



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 6, 2013)

Bummed. Loved stopping in for free samples of Heady Topper. That place smells like heaven.

http://www.alchemistbeer.com/a-difficult-decision/


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 6, 2013)

That is a bummer.  

Mixed feelings about the Alchemist.  They had a lot of fundraisers in 2011 after Irene in order to "reopen" and then at the last minute decided against it.  They cited problems with insurance, but my local sources tell me that they decided to take the money and run.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2013)

Several friends know the owners.  Even with the fundraisers they had no where near enough money to reopen.  They got completely screwed by their insurers.  So they invested the money into the canning business.  

They have said good news is coming but they can't make an announcement yet.  Hopefully its an expansion of the cannery.  They could easily sell 50 times as much beer as they currently do.

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 7, 2013)

Interesting comments on this you guys. I had no idea there was controversy about the Alchemist!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2013)

I haven't been able to find that stuff in ages. I check the little brew store along Rt. 30 every time we're up by Stratton...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2013)

About the furthest south in the state you will find it is Waitsfield.  

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 7, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I haven't been able to find that stuff in ages. I check the little brew store along Rt. 30 every time we're up by Stratton...



I have a good system in place. Winooski Beverage announces on their Facebook page when the Heady arrives on Wednesdays. They first release 1/2 the batch around lunch time and then the rest at 5:30pm.  When I see the alert I jump in my car and head over. I used to be able to buy a 1/2 case but now it's limited to 1 four pack per person I think.

It goes quick. Once I grabbed the last 2 four packs and got in line. The guy who came in behind me saw they were out and looked like he was going to cry. I gave one of my packs to him and he paid for mine as well. Nice guy.

Instant Karma return!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2013)

More on the closing:

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/vt-beers-fans-trouble-neighbors-20804191

Sounds to me like they're trying to be good neighbors.  If I lived up the street from a business and 26 people turned around in my driveway during a half hour period because they missed a businesses entrance, I'd be pretty pissed too.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 7, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> More on the closing:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/vt-beers-fans-trouble-neighbors-20804191
> 
> Sounds to me like they're trying to be good neighbors.  If I lived up the street from a business and 26 people turned around in my driveway during a half hour period because they missed a businesses entrance, I'd be pretty pissed too.



Wow. The quote from their neighbor is rough:

Kinsell said. "I'm not a beer drinker, not a fan of any beer." 

She probably hates powder as well.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I haven't been able to find that stuff in ages. I check the little brew store along Rt. 30 every time we're up by Stratton...




You're welcome for that gift I brought you a couple of summers ago  :beer:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 7, 2013)

I was in the cannery on my recent trip up and picked up 2 cases. I had no idea that they had a 1 case per customer per day rule. Good thing the wife came along for the ride. All stocked up for the season. Glad I was able to see the place before it closes to the public.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2013)

drjeff said:


> You're welcome for that gift I brought you a couple of summers ago  :beer:



Imagine if I held on to it? I probably could have e-bayed it for $50. :-D


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 13, 2013)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I was in the cannery on my recent trip up and picked up 2 cases. I had no idea that they had a 1 case per customer per day rule. Good thing the wife came along for the ride. All stocked up for the season. Glad I was able to see the place before it closes to the public.



2 cases will get you through the entire season?!

You have WAY more self control than I! =)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 13, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I have a good system in place. Winooski Beverage announces on their Facebook page when the Heady arrives on Wednesdays. They first release 1/2 the batch around lunch time and then the rest at 5:30pm.  When I see the alert I jump in my car and head over. I used to be able to buy a 1/2 case but now it's limited to 1 four pack per person I think.
> 
> It goes quick. Once I grabbed the last 2 four packs and got in line. The guy who came in behind me saw they were out and looked like he was going to cry. I gave one of my packs to him and he paid for mine as well. Nice guy.
> 
> Instant Karma return!



You had me intrigued by this beer, but I didn't realize it was such a precious commodity!   I guess I will need to be on the lookout for it next time I'm up north!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> You had me intrigued by this beer, but I didn't realize it was such a precious commodity!   I guess I will need to be on the lookout for it next time I'm up north!



If ever there was a sweet nectar of the gods this is it.

Next time we make turns I'll bring you some!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 13, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> If ever there was a sweet nectar of the gods this is it.
> 
> Next time we make turns I'll bring you some!



This is music to my ears.  I will look forward to it!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 13, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> If ever there was a sweet nectar of the gods this is it.
> !



I thought it was horrible when I stopped at the cannery. I couldnt even finish the sample glass....:beer::what:

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I thought it was horrible when I stopped at the cannery. I couldnt even finish the sample glass....:beer::what:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2




seriously?

What kind of beer do you normally drink?

I'm not saying every beer lover should love Heady Topper as tastes vary, but I've met very few people who haven't liked it all.  Some say it's just okay, but the vast majority of beer lovers I know who have tried it, absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 14, 2013)

Still have never tried a HT....attempted to get some last March after skiing MRG and stopped by Mehuron's market.
They were sold out...I was there on a Friday afternoon about 1:30 and guy told me they get delivery Tuesday afternoons and by Wed AM they are gone if they even last that long.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 14, 2013)

http://digital.vpr.net/post/dont-worry-elusive-heady-topper-may-soon-be-easier-buy

There may be some hope for increased supply----any idea how far South into VT or even NH this stuff is available?


----------



## HD333 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tailgating at a Pats game we hooked up with some folks next to us for some cornhole and general hijinks.  They had a cooler full of HT and other VT Brews. I told my dad the back story on HT. I traded some Steel Rail for a HT.  When we got home my old man handed me his cooler and says to throw the beers in my fridge, 4 HT's inside!!!  Unbeknownst to me he finagled some type of trade with those guys.  The good news is my Dad hates hoppy beers so they are all mine.....Sadly I only have one left.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 14, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I thought it was horrible when I stopped at the cannery. I couldnt even finish the sample glass....:beer::what:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



It's a unique taste and I know a few people who aren't into it. I found that I started enjoying it more with each one I drink. However it's not a beer you generally are going to drink many of in one sitting in my opinion.




xwhaler said:


> http://digital.vpr.net/post/dont-worry-elusive-heady-topper-may-soon-be-easier-buy
> 
> There may be some hope for increased supply----any idea how far South into VT or even NH this stuff is available?



My understanding was that it was only available in VT. Maybe that will change now that 100% of the inventory will be shipped out to vendors but not likely.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, most Double IPAs I only have a couple of before switching to something else.  It's my favorite style of beer, but not one you can drink much of before feeling full and "hopped out".


----------



## drjeff (Nov 14, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> My understanding was that it was only available in VT. Maybe that will change now that 100% of the inventory will be shipped out to vendors but not likely.



The folks at the Alchemist have said on the web and FB page that even though for the short run they'll have more inventory to be sent out to the distributors, that they won't be expanding distribution out of VT, or even expanding it more into Southern VT 

The plan that they're working on is quickly getting a new facility open on Route 100 where people will be able to buy freshly canned HT like they have been at the brewery, and at the same time won't be causing as much of a traffic inconvience to local residents


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 14, 2013)

FB:

HEADY NEWS!
While the Cannery is on break from doing retail themselves... we are going to get extra Heady to spread the joy!

Starting---> POSSIBLY <---- next week we are going to be able to do case sales again. 
We will also be doing this at a reduced price of $74.99 a case. 
( plus dep & tax ..blah blah)

Stay tuned here for dates when this will be happening !


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 14, 2013)

$74.99 for a case of beer, that is a reduced price, and people are lining up out the door to buy it??? Holy crap! That must be some damn tasty beer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2013)

Last 4 pack I bought was for $15 so $80 a case is a good deal.  They are 16 oz cans but yes its expensive beer.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 14, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Last 4 pack I bought was for $15 so $80 a case is a good deal. They are 16 oz cans but yes its expensive beer.



The fact that they are 16's is significant, but still pricey. I am a huge IPA fan though, so hopefully someday I have the opportunity to try it.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 14, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Holy crap! That must be some damn tasty beer.



I can almost taste it now. It shipped yesterday and I didn't jump on it....now I want one.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 14, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Last 4 pack I bought was for $15 so $80 a case is a good deal.  They are 16 oz cans but yes its expensive beer.



I typically pay 15-16 for the 4 pack.

I think 80 is a great deal for HT! I have friends in upstate NY who are willing to pay 4-5 times the regular price!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 14, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> The fact that they are 16's is significant, but still pricey. I am a huge IPA fan though, so hopefully someday I have the opportunity to try it.




Let's put it this way. At the Mount Snow Brewer's Festival this past Labor Day weekend, they had a VIP section, where everyone who purchased the VIP admission received a can of Heady when they 1st entered the VIP area. My wife, who usually isn't a beer fan (Vodka is her thing  ) upon tasting Heady for the 1st time said "this is by far the BEST beer i've ever had!" and then asked me why I don't buy any of it at home (in CT!) 

It lives up to it's hype, especially if you love hoppy beers!


----------



## crank (Nov 14, 2013)

I for one am tired of IPA's and really did not enjoy the one can of Heady Topper I tried last year. The beer world has gone hop crazy it seems and I am sure (hopeful anyway) it will eventually come back to middle ground. Give me an Otter Creek Copper Ale and I am a happy camper.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 14, 2013)

crank said:


> I for one am tired of IPA's and really did not enjoy the one can of Heady Topper I tried last year. The beer world has gone hop crazy it seems and I am sure (hopeful anyway) it will eventually come back to middle ground. Give me an Otter Creek Copper Ale and I am a happy camper.



Like DHS said, a big IPA is a nice start. Nothing wrong with following it up with a few nice smooth Cooper Ales or Switchbacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 14, 2013)

crank said:


> The beer world has gone hop crazy it seems and I am sure (hopeful anyway) it will eventually come back to middle ground.



I think this is very true. IPA is huge!

I'm not complaining though. Nothing compares in my book to a hoppy, above normal ABV IPA.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 14, 2013)

I can only drink that stuff if I'm gonna just have one...even then its kind of gross. For some reason I do like switchback ale, I could drink like three of those no problem. I still like Coors or miller best, sorry.  Oh and that Dales Pale ale is just fucking disgusting!!!!


----------



## Edd (Nov 14, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I think this is very true. IPA is huge!
> 
> I'm not complaining though. Nothing compares in my book to a hoppy, above normal ABV IPA.



Agreed. Once it gets to 9% or higher though, I'm out.  There's probably a reason for this but they seem to taste maltier when the booze approaches double digits.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 14, 2013)

Edd said:


> Agreed. Once it gets to 9% or higher though, I'm out.  There's probably a reason for this but they seem to taste maltier when the booze approaches double digits.



All depends on both the style and the "talent" of the Brewmaster to me at least!

If you take say a BIG Barleywine that's at 9% or above, to me that tastes more booze like than say an 80 proof or higher whiskey or bourbon - totally does nothing for me

If you take say a GOOD IPA or Double IPA such as a Heady or Stone's drink by such and such a date IPA's which are in the 9-10% range those taste very smooth and crisp to me. Heck, I had the A-10 warthog Double IPA from opa opa a few weeks ago and I never would of guessed that it was a 13%+ beer! Very smooth with the right amount for me of hoppiness!

Same thing with some high ABV Stouts - if balanced properly with a good flavor profile of malts and hops and possibly other aging techniques, you can get a very smooth 10%+ beer that most folks would swear is 5% or less! 

A good brewmaster can do some amazing things! :beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 15, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I think this is very true. IPA is huge!
> 
> I'm not complaining though. Nothing compares in my book to a hoppy, above normal ABV IPA.



Agreed! Hoppy IPA's are far and away my favorite beer style. Around 7% ABV seems to pretty much be my sweet spot for session beers. I guess my drinking has adapted to higher alcohol content. With 9%+ ABV beers I am more apt to be one and done, and then move onto something else.

For those that haven't tried it, I highly recomend Baxter Brewing's Stowaway IPA. It is my absolute favorite $10 six pack beer. They are out of Lewiston ME and can all of their beer. Perfect for stuffing in your pockets for the ski lift!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Agreed! Hoppy IPA's are far and away my favorite beer style.



I really don't like American-style IPAs.  It's the beer-equivalent of putting Sriracha chili sauce on everything.   I like big-flavorful beers that don't spike the IBU chart.  You're welcome to the Dogfish Head.   I think it's like painting Thum on the rim of your beer glass.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 15, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> For those that haven't tried it, I highly recomend Baxter Brewing's Stowaway IPA. It is my absolute favorite $10 six pack beer. They are out of Lewiston ME and can all of their beer. Perfect for stuffing in your pockets for the ski lift!



Great stuff! Got some this summer when I was up near Sugarloaf at my buddy's lake house. I've seen it as far south in ME as Ogunquit but haven't seen it in NH yet---though to be fair most of my shopping for beer is in my local Market Basket.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 15, 2013)

Geoff said:


> I really don't like American-style IPAs. It's the beer-equivalent of putting Sriracha chili sauce on everything. I like big-flavorful beers that don't spike the IBU chart. You're welcome to the Dogfish Head. I think it's like painting Thum on the rim of your beer glass.



I disagree, but then again, I do put Sriracha chili sauce on everything. :smile:


----------



## dmw (Nov 15, 2013)

The Baxter Stowaway is fairly available, I just bought some in Boston.


----------



## Edd (Nov 15, 2013)

dmw said:


> The Baxter Stowaway is fairly available, I just bought some in Boston.



On tap or at the store?  I tried that stuff up in Maine awhile back and really liked it. I live in NH and haven't seen it here anywhere. 

I went to a New England brew festival at Redhook last month and Baxter was there. I stopped at their tent to get a taste and they had run out. I was like "Mother ******"....


----------



## dmw (Nov 15, 2013)

Store, Martinetti's. Definitely seen it other places too, maybe it's in Mass but not NH for some reason.


----------



## soposkier (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't believe it is distributed in New Hampshire http://www.seekabrew.com/distro/index.html?b=Baxter.  Heard they are starting Vermont though.  Agreed all around, excellent beer. Usually available at stores in Mass. that have a good craft selection


----------



## nelsapbm (Nov 15, 2013)

Here are the places where you can buy it: 
http://alchemistbeer.com/newsite/?page_id=123


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.stowetoday.com/stowe_reporter/news/article_4b19a73a-843c-11e3-873d-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2014)

Possible new store and brewery in Stowe

http://www.wcax.com/story/25441177/maker-of-popular-beer-proposes-new-building#.U2j8fbYk7HI.facebook


----------

